# New holland backhoe 655E lubricants



## Master2069 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello, im looking for some information here! Need some help.. What kind of lubricant does my backhoe uses un the rear and front differentials? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Master2069, welcome to the tractor forum.

In the rear differential section, which also serves as your hydraulic reservoir, you can use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF). This is a Ford/New Holland approved practice. You can get UTF at Tractor Supply stores (I use the 'Travelers' brand UTF) in 5 gallon buckets. Check the label on the bucket to see that in meets Ford/New Holland spec 134D. Walmart and auto parts stores also carry UTF, just check the label to see that it meets Ford/New Holland spec 134D.

Ford the front differential, use a good quality 80-90 wgt gear oil.


----------

